# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاربعاء 5 فبراير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 5 فبراير 2020م

 الزعيم يضرب بالتقيل والهلال في ( فتيل)
 المريخ يسحق أسود الجبال بثلاثية ......و (الكاف) يفرض عقوبات رادعة على الهلال
 الحكم يصرف ركلتي جزاء للمريخ..... وثلاث مواجهات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم
 أبو عنجه : استحقينا الإنتصار والنجوم كانوا في الموعد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ الخرطوم يكبح”شراسة” هلال كادوقلي 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المريخ يتجاوز مضيفه هلال كادوقلي في الدوري الممتاز ويتابع التحليق في الصدارة بـ”38â€³ نقطة.



حقق المريخ فوزًا غاليًا على مضيفه هلال كادوقلي بلغ ثلاثة  أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الثلاثاء” ضمن المرحلة  الثامنة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل المريخ الهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب صلاح نمر في الدقيقة  الـ”13â€³، ليدرك محمد داؤود التعادل لهلال كادوقلي في الدقيقة الـ”45â€³ من  ركلة جزاء.
وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة الـ”60â€³، فيما عزّز التش بالهدف الثالث في الدقيقة الـ”90â€³.



بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى”38â€³ نقطة معززًا صدارته للدوري الممتاز، أمّا هلال كادوقلي فبقي في”13â€³ نقطة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطار المريخ يصدم كادقلي في افتتاح الدور الثاني
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
حقق  فريق المريخ انطلاقة قوية بافتتاح الدور الثاني من مسابقة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز، بفوز كبير عصر امس الثلاثاء، بنتيجة (3/1) خارج ملعبه على  مضيفه الهلال كادقلي.

تقدم المدافع صلاح نمر بهدف السبق للمريخ في الدقيقة 12، وتبعه القائد رمضان عجب بهدف ثان في الدقيقة 46.

وأكمل  أحمد التش ثلاثية الفريق الأحمر من ركلة ثابتة نفذها بطريقة رائعة في  الدقيقة 90+3، في حين أحرز مهاجم المريخ السابق محمد داؤود هدف التقليص  لكادقلي من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 43.

وارتفع المريخ برصيده إلى 38 نقطة، مستمرا في صدارة الجدول، وتجمد كادقلي عند 13 نقطة في الترتيب 16 (قبل الأخير).


وشهد  تشكيل المريخ مشاركة مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ في  الميركاتو الأخير وعلى رأسهم المدافعين جدو الكومر ورامي كَرْتِيكيلا،  ولاعب المحور أبو القاسم عبد العال، والمهاجمين محمد سليمان كلاسيك، وسفيان  عبد الله.

وتمثلت المفاجأة الكبيرة في عودة الحارس منجد النيل  لحراسة عرين المريخ بعد غيبة طويلة، حيث حل محل الحارس الدولي علي عبد الله  أبو عشرين.

ونجح المريخ في استدراج الهلال كادقلي لمجاراته مبكرا،  مستفيدا من الخبرة المتوفرة للاعبيه في جميع الخطوط، فتقدم مبكرا بهدف نمر،  وقاوم الهلال كادقلي بتحركات واسعة لكل من الدولي الجنوب السوداني طوك  تونج والمهاجم محمد داؤود.

وفي الشوط الثاني، ونتيجة حالة شرود ذهني  لدفاع كادقلي أضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني، وبعدها رجحت كفة المريخ  بدنيا، وسيطر على أغلب فترات الشوط الثاني، وتألق صانع ألعابه التش، والذي  حسم المباراة تماما بهدف رائع في الوقت القاتل.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو عنجة ل: هذه أسباب الدفع بالجدد أمام كادقلي
السودان - بدر الدين بيخت




أبو عنجة
كشف  المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني، جمال أبو عنجة، أسباب قرار الدفع  بغالبية الصفقات الجديدة التي تعاقد معها النادي، في مباراة اليوم الثلاثاء  ضد الهلال كادقلي.

وافتتح المريخ الدور الثاني من الدوري السوداني بفوز مهم 3-1 على مضيفه الهلال كادقلي، ليعزز صدارته للمسابقة.

ودفع  جمال أبو عنجة بـ 6 لاعبين جدد في تشكيلة المريخ اليوم، تمثلوا في  المدافعين جدو الكومر ورامي كَرْتِيكيلا وأحمد طبنجة، ولاعب المحور أبو  القاسم عبد العال، والمهاجمين محمد سليمان كلاسيك، وسفيان عبد الله.

وقال أبو عنجة في تصريح خص به :  "أولا دفعت بهؤلاء اللاعبين الجدد في أول مباراة رسمية، لأننا خلال فترة  الإعداد عملنا على الاستفادة منهم بسرعة، فخضنا بهم مباريات متدرجة،  وأرسلنا اليوم رسالة، مفادها أن المريخ كان بحاجة لدماء جديدة ترسم  مستقبله، وأن سفينته مستمرة".




وأضاف  أنهم لم يتخوفوا من الدفع باللاعبين الجدد في مباراة كادقلي، لأنهم في  الأساس من فرق تلعب بالدوري الممتاز، ولعب بعضهم في دوريات مختلفة،  "وبالتالي فهم يملكون إحساس المباريات التنافسية".

وأردف أبو عنجة:  "إشراك الجدد، سيخلق بيئة تنافسية عالية بين لاعبي المريخ، وذلك بدأ منذ  المباريات الودية، ويبقى الدعم النفسي لهؤلاء اللاعبين من أهم الأشياء  المطلوبة من جانب الجماهير في المرحلة المقبلة".

واختتم مدرب المريخ بأن عودة الحارس منجد حمد النيل، بعد غياب دام قرابة 6 أشهر كان لها أثرها في الفوز الذي تحقق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو يقلل من حجم إصابات المريخ
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





قلل الضو قدم الخير، مدير الكرة الجديد بالمريخ، من حجم الإصابات التي تعرض لها الفريق، امس  الثلاثاء، في مباراة الهلال كادقلي.

وحقق المريخ، انطلاقة قوية في افتتاح الدور الثاني من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بفوز كبير 3-1 خارج ملعبه على الهلال كادقلي.

وقال الضو في تصريحات ل  "قلب الدفاع جدو الكومر، اشتكى من ألم في كاحل القدم، أما سفيان عبد الله  أصيب بجرح طفيف على يده اليمنى مع نهاية المباراة، بعد اصطدامه بالحاجز  الأسمنتي المحيط بالملعب".

وأضاف "لست متفاجئًا من الأداء الجيد  للمريخ خلال مباراة الهلال كادقلي، وذلك لأن معظم اللاعبين لعبوا في أندية  الدوري الممتاز ودخلوا أجواء المباريات".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غضب وغليان في المريخ من الخرطوم الوطني بسبب ريشموند

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/ كش
اشتعلت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المريخية غضبا على نادي الخرطوم الوطني  الذي تسبب في عدم حصول الغاني ريشموند على اقامة بسبب مطالبته بعدم اعتماد  تسجيله للمريخ وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان العشاق بالمريخ يتهمون بعضا من  عناصر الدولة العميقة بتعطيل اللاعب باعتبار ان النادي يتبع لهم وهددوا  بالاعتصام امام مباني الجوازات لايصال كلمتهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء

  علم الدين هاشم 
 بداية موفقة لنجوم الميركاتو
  دشن المريخ حصاد الموسم بالفوز علي هلال كادوقلي في معقله بثلاثيةمقابل  هدف كانت من نصيب المنقذ صلاح نمر ورمضان عجب والرائع التش والاخير اعتبره  احد نجوم المباراة ليس بسبب الضربة الثابتة التي وضعها بذكاء في مرمي هلال  الجبال وانما لروعة ادائه وتألقه في الوسط والهجوم وصناعته لاكثر من فرصة  هجومية لبقية زملائه .
 الفوز علي هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف يعتبر  نتيجة ايجابية ومحفزة وتشيع حالة من الطمأنينة في قلوب المحبين في اول  مباراة للمريخ في الدورة الثانية واستهلال جيد لبداية حصاد الموسم رغم  الاعداد الضعيف الذي غاب عنه عدد من العناصر الاساسية بسبب المشاركة في  برنامج المنتخب الوطني واخرين دون عذر بينما كان للاسماء الجديدة التي  انضمت للقائمة الحمراء في الميركاتو الشتوي الاخير حضور مميز في فترة  الاعداد التي سبقت مباراة الامس ضد هلال الجبال لهذا لم يكن مفاجئا ان يدفع  جمال ابوعنجه بتلك الوجوه الجديدة في تشكيلته التي حققت هذا الفوز المهم  واعتقد انه كان موفقا في قراره رغم الاداء الضعيف للمريخ في الشوط الاول  وان كنا نعتبر بان ذلم امر طبيعي فهي المرة الاولي التي تجمع بين هؤلاء  اللاعبين في مباراة رسمية .
 لانريد ان نظلم احدا من الاسماء الجديدة  ولكن للعدل والانصاف ان جميعهم كانوا في مستوي المسؤولية وشكلوا اضافة فنية  جيدة للمريخ بدءا من جدو كومر وطبنجة ورامي كرتكيلا في الخط الخلفي  وابوالقاسم عبد المتعال في الوسط والبدلاء سفيان وكلاسيك وحتي لو كان هناك  تقصير من احدهم في تنفيذ المطلوب فذلك امر متوقع في اول مباراة رسمية لهم  مع المريخ الا ان هذا لايقلل من قيمتهم الفنية وان المستقبل امامهم لمزيد  من التألق مع تواصل مشاركاتهم في المباريات الرسمية لمزيد من الصقل  والانسجام .
 شهدت تشكيلة المريخ بالامس عودة الحرس القديم الغائب عن  المشاركات الرسمية ابرزهم السماني الصاوي وامير كمال ومنجد النيل في حراسة  المرمي ولكن تبقي هناك علامة استفهام كبيرة علي غياب المحترفين الاجانب  الذين نتمني ان يكون لهم حضور في المباريات القادمة واعني هنا تحديدا  الغاني ريشموند الذي وضح ان مركزه شاغر في خط المقدمة بعد الاخفاق الذي  لازم الاداء الهجومي المريخ في الشوط الاول .
 الفوز الاول في الدورة  الثانية لايلغي حقيقة ان مشوار الزعيم في الدوري الممتاز لازال طويلا  ومحفوفا بالمخاطر بعد البرمجة المضغوطة التي اعلنها الاتحاد العام والسفر  المتكرر والشاق لملاعب الولايات لهذا نعيد ونكرر ان العمل الفني وحده ليس  كافيا لمساعدة المريخ علي الاحتفاظ باللقب اذا لم تصاحب العمل الفني جهود  ادارية من مجلس الادارة لتهيئة الاجواء الصحية للاعبين وجهازهم الفني 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريشموند مرشح لقيادة هجوم المريخ امام النمور


  افاد مصدر مقرب من مجلس المريخ ان محاولات معالجة ازمة الغانى ريشموند قد قطعت شوطا بعيدا وباتت قريبة من الحل .
 وتوقع المصدر ان يتم استخراج اقامة اللاعب الجديد قبل مباراة الفريق فى الاسبوع الثانى امام اهلى شندى .
   ويتوقع ان يكون مهاجم الخرطوم السابق ضمن بعثة الفريق المغادرة الى شندى  وسيكون مرشحا للمشاركة فى حال اكمل جهازبته بدنيا عقب اكتمال اجراءات  الاقامة المتوقعة والتى حرمته الظهور امام هلال كادقلى .
 وقال المصدر ان مشاركته واردة حسب راى الجهاز الفنى ان لم يكن هنالك جديد من الفيفا حول قضيه مع ناديه السابق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون ابو شيبة
 مواجهة الأسود


  * بحمد الله تجاوز فريق المريخ الصعاب واستهل الدور الثاني لمنافسة الدوري  الممتاز بتحقيق أكبر فوز خارج ملعبه ليرتفع الفريق إلى رصيد 38 نقطة في  الصدارة.
 * نجح المريخ في تجاوز واحدة من مبارياته الولائية في الدور الثاني.. وتبقت له مواجهات أهلي شندي والفلاح والشرطة وحي العرب..
  * قبل مباراة أمس عانى المريخ من ارهاق السفرية البرية الطويلة إلى  كادوقلي.. كما عانى من غياب بعض اللاعبين الأساسيين، نجما المحور الدوليان  الصيني ومحمد الرشيد والمهاجم سيف تيري إضافة إلى المهاجم الغاني ريشموند  الذي يفترض أن يعتمد عليه الفريق في الهجوم ولم يشارك الحارس الأساسي  أبوعشرين والقائد أمير كمال الذي دخل متأخراً.
 * الغيابات العديدة  وسط الأساسيين ودخول 4 عناصر جديدة كأساسيين في التشكيلة دفعة واحدة إضافة  لسفيان وكلاسيك كان من الممكن أن يعرض الفريق لهزة، لأن دخول عناصر كثيرة  جديدة يعني غياب الانسجام والتفاهم.. لكن بحمد الله تجاوز الفريق هذه  الجوانب.
 * بعد أن تقدم المريخ بهدف نمر المبكر من عكسية السماني..  كنا نتوقع ارتفاع المعنويات واكتساب الثقة لتتم السيطرة والتحكم في مجريات  المباراة ولكن للأسف حدث العكس حيث تراجع الفريق ليمتلك أصحاب الأرض الملعب  والسيطرة ومحاصرة المريخ في نصف ملعبه..
 * ومع ضغط أصحاب الأرض  وتراجع المريخ كسب هلال كادوقلي العديد من الركنيات المتتابعة وأغلبها شكلت  خطورة عللى مرمى المريخ.. كما نجح الحارس منجد في التصدي  للعديد من  التصويبات الخطرة.
 * ومع الضغط المتوصل جاءت مخالفة الجزاء في الزمن  الضائع من الشوط الأول إثر رمية تماس ارسلت في عمق منطقة جزاء المريخ،  ولقلة الخبرة لامست الكرة يد كومر دون قصد ولكن الدولي صبري فضل لا يرحم  ومنها حقق محمد داوود التعادل بتسديدة لا يصعب صدها ولكن الحارس منجد أخطأ  في القراءة بالارتماء في الزاوية الأخرى.
 * عموماً ظهر المريخ بعد  احراز هدفه بمظهر متواضع حيث انكمش دفاعاً ووسطاً في منتطقته.. لتظهر مساحة  شاسعة بين المهاجمين (رمضان والسماني) وخط الوسط مما عزل هجوم المريخ  فتلاشت خطورته..
 * في الشوط الثاني ظهر الارهاق على أصحاب الأرض بعد  المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في الحصة الأولى، ولم نشاهد الهدف الثاني  لرمضان بفشل القناة في النقل.. ولكن تلاحظ تحسن أداء لاعبي المريخ..
 * لاحت لبعض لاعبي المريخ الجدد فرص مقشرة لهز الشباك  من داخل الضندوق ولكنهم أهدروها بالتصويب العشوائي في الآوت!!
 * لاعبا الطرفين رامي وطبنجة لم يشاركا بشكل فعال في الهحوم وعكس الكرات، ولهما العذر لأنهما يشاركان لأول مرة مع التيم..
 * النجوم الجدد لا يمكن الحكم عليهم من تجربة واحدة ولكن مشاركتهم الأولى مبشرة..
  * تلاحظ تساقط كبار اللاعبين من الإعياء في الحصة الثانية (نمر والسماني  ورمضان) وهذا ربما يعود لعدم اكتمال الفورمة وريما من ارهاق السفر البري  الطويل..
 * الانتقادات التي توجه للمدرب جمال أبوعنجة لا معنى لها  فجمال مدرب وطني مبتدئ ويعمل في حدود امكانياته وعلينا الارتضاء بذلك طالما  تم اختياره للتدريب..
 * إذا اردتم مشاهدة الفريق في مظهر بدني  نموذجي وبإعداد نفسي عالي (مثل الأهلي المصري أمام الهلال)، فلا مناص من  التعاقد مع جهاز فني عالمي.. ولكن هذا بالطبع سيكلف أموالاً طائلة  بالدولار..
 * أما أن تجلبوا جهاز فني عالمي.. أو تسكتوا وتتركوا  جمال أبوعنجة يعمل بامكانياته، وعدم مطالبته بان يكون في مستوى مورينهو أو  زين الدين زيدان!!
 * الحكم الدولي صبري فضل لا غبار عليه ولكنه  تجاهل احتساب ركلة جزاء 1000% للمريخ عندما تم جذب واسقاط رمضان داخل منطقة  الجزاء.. وهناك حالة احتكاك بدني من منجد مع المهاجم الذي كان في طريقه  للخروج من منطقة الجزاء.
 * نأمل أن يبذل جهاز الكرة مجهودات أكثر  قبل مواجهة الأهلي شندي الصعب يوم الأحد.. فالمطلوب العمل بجدية واللجوء  للاتحاد العام لحل مشكلة ريشموند بأسرع ما يمكن.
 * كذلك الاجتهاد لتجهيز الصيني ومحمد الرشيد.. ومتابعة قضية سيف تيري..
  * وعلى الجهاز الفني العمل على علاج السلبيات الكثيرة التي أظهرتها مباراة  أمس.. مثل خطورة الكرات المرسلة لمنطقة جزاء المريخ.. وضعف الربط بين  الوسط والهجوم.. وعشوائية التصويب لدي القادمين من الخلف.. وندرة مشاركة  الطرفين في الهجوم وعكس الكرات.. وأنانية بعض اللاعبين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 بداية مبشرة


 أدق توصيف لنتيجة مباراة الأمس هو أنها قد حققت فوزاً هاماً في ملعب ولائي قضت به علي هواجس حمي البدايات.
  الفوز بالأمس كان هو الأمر الأهم.. فالفريق يحتاج لبداية قوية تعلن عن  رغبته في مواصلة الصدارة و من ثم السير خطوة بخطوة نحو منصة التتويج التي  تعلو درجات الانتصارات المتتالية.
 و فوز جديد.. هو التاسع في مدينة  كادوقلي علي أسود الجبال التي لا تعرف الزئير في حضرة سيد البلد و زعيم  أنديتها من أقصاها إلي أدناها.
 و بالعودة لتفاصيل اللقاء فقد كانت  البداية مملة و رتيبة في الشوط الأول الذي كان فيه هلال كادوقلي هو الأكثر  خطورة و استحواذاً علي الكرة من واقع الطريقة العقيمة التي ابتدر بها  الكابتن أبو عنجة المباراة بعد أن قيد لاعبيه في منتصف الملعب بمهام دفاعية  متعددة.
 ملعب المباراة كان شبه فارغ من الجمهور.. و الخصم الذي  واجهه المريخ هو أحد فرق الذيلية التي لم يفتح الله عليها بالفوز خلال 16  مباراة سوي مرتين.. و مع ذلك فقد عمد أبو عنجة باللعب بثلاثة محاور (ضياء  الدين ـ حمزة ـ أبو القاسم) و هو الوضع الذي قيّد حركة الفريق في الثلث  الأخير من الملعب لدرجة أن المريخ سدد ثلاث كرات فقط نحو مرمي المضيف كانت  واحدة منهم فقط بداخل حدود المرمي!!
 المنقذ صلاح نمر (المدافع  الهداف) أنقذ فريقه مبكراً و رفع الضغط عن عاتق زملائه حين ترجم عكسية  السماني الصاوي في الشباك كهدف أول توقعنا بعده أن يتحرر الفريق قليلاً  بدلاً من التقوقع الذي تابعناه.. و للأسف فقد تعرّض الأحمر لضغط هائل من  لاعبي هلال الجبال ليثمر ذلك الضغط عن هدف تعادلي نتج من ضربة جزاء في آخر  دقيقة للشوط الأول.
 و علي طريقة نمر فقد جاء دور الانقاذ تحت أقدام  هداف الفريق رمضان عجب الذي أعاد فريقه سريعاً لمربع التفوق بإحرازه للهدف  الثاني مستفيداً من عكسية رامي.
 بعد الهدف دفع أبو عنجة باللاعب  سفيان بديلاً للسماني التائه و الفاقد للياقة البدنية و الذهنية.. حيث  تحسنت ألعاب الفريق كثيراً خصوصاً في الشق الهجومي الذي كان يعاني من توهان  السماني و سلبية العجب في الشوط الأول.
 و مع خواتيم اللقاء وضع التش بصمته الرائعة عبر هدف عالمي من ضربة ثابتة علي حدود منطقة الجزاء.
 بالنتيجة التي تحققت قفز الزعيم للنقطة 38 مبتعداً بالصدارة بجدارة و هو الأمر المهم.
 نبضات متفرقة
 الكاف اوقع عقوبات علي نادي الهلال بحرمانه من الجمهور في اربع مباريات و الغرامة 100 الف دولار.
 ادارة الاهلي المصري ترفعت عن شكوي الهلال و لولا ذلك لكانت العقوبات اكبر و اشد ايلاماً.
 الهلال سيلعب البطولة الافريقية القادمة محروماً من جمهوره و هو الامر الذي ينذر بخروجه مبكراً.
 حتي مباراة اليوم امام الشرطة القضارف فستكون بدون جمهور تنفيذاً لعقوبات لجنة الانضباط بحرمان الهلال لثلاث مباريات من جمهوره.
  و حتي لا يختلط علينا الأمر..فالحرمان متعدد.. حرمان محلي سيُنفذ محلياً  من اليوم بسبب احداث ليلة رمضان بمبان.. و حرمان قاري بمناسبة الطيران  الافريقي المعتاد سيُنفذ مع بداية البطولة الجديدة. 
 موقع هلال كادوقلي المتأخر في روليت الدوري أثر علي الحضور الجماهيري الذي كان ضعيفاً للغاية في ملعب مورتا.
 تشكيلة الزعيم ضمت عدداً من نجوم التسجيلات الجدد (جدو كومر ـ رامي ـ احمد طبنجة ـ أبو القاسم).
 لن نحكُم علي نجوم التسجيلات سلباً أو ايجاباً من خلال المباريات الأولي حتي يتم التجانس بينهم و بين النجوم القدامي في الفريق.
  منجد النيل عاد لحراسة المرمي الأحمر بعد أن غاب عن الظهور لــ12 مباراة  علي التوالي حيث كانت آخر مبارياته مع الفريق ضد حي الوادي نيالا بملعبه و  التي خسرها المريخ بهدف نظيف.
 خلال المباراة سدد المريخ 10 تسديدات نحو مرمي هلال كادوقلي كانت 5 منهم بداخل حدود المرمي.
 المريخ حاز علي 6 ركنيات (4 في الشوط الأول و 2 في الشوط الثاني).
  الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة من المدربين أصحاب الهواجس بالأمور الدفاعية و هو  الأمر الذي يجعله يقصقص أجنحة الفريق الهجومية بطرق لعب لا تليق بمستويات  نجوم المريخ أصحاب الكعب الأعلي علي من سواهم في الأندية الأخري.
 الحذر الشديد أمام فريق متذيل و في ملعب خالي من الجمهور أمرٌ غريب و عجيب و لا تفسير له.
 حتي الشكل العام للفريق فهو لا يحمل أي بصمة تدريبية أو تكتيك لعب واضح و مُجدي لانتزاع الانتصارات.
 بصراحة فوجود أبو عنجة علي رأس الهرم الفني لن يفيد الفريق الذي ننتظر منه التجهيز منذ الآن للموسم الأفريقي القادم بعد شهور.
 نتمني أن تبادر الإدارة بالتعاقد مع مدير فني بقامة المريخ ليتعرف علي امكانيات لاعبيه و يعدهم بصورة مثلي في كافة البطولات.
  نحترم أبو عنجة كلاعب سابق و نجم مريخي سامق.. و مع ذلك نقول بأنه لا  يمتلك المؤهلات الفنية التدريبية التي تمكنه من تدريب فريق بقامة المريخ  العظيم.
 المريخ يمتلك أعظم الخامات الفنية و تنقصه اللمسة التدريبية في كل المباريات التي خاضها بعد رحيل ابراهومة.
  13 مباراة خضها الفريق تحت إمرة أبو عنجة كلها كانت بدون أي ملمح تدريبي  أو أي منتوج لجهاز فني نال الفرصة مرات و مرات و لم يتطور الفريق علي يده.
 بوجود جمال.. فلن يستقيم الظل و العود أعوج.
 نبضة أخيرة
 بداية موفقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحاد الكرة يسمح بأستخراج الاقامة المؤقتة

  أصدر الاتحاد للعام لكرة القدم السوداني تعميما لكل أندية الممتاز بالسماح   لكل المحترفين  الذين لم توفق  اوضاعهم  باستخراج  الإقامة المؤقتة  بالمشاركة وذلك لمدة شهر من تاريخه .
  هذا القرار يتيح لمحترف المريخ الغاني رشموند بالمشاركة في الجولات  القادمة خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة  القادمة واولها  الأهلي شندي  يوم الاحد  المقبل  بإذن الله  تعالي .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كادوقلي يكرم بعثة المريخ













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يتعاقد مع شركة أزياء بـ120 الف دولار
 بعد تعاقده مع الشركة لمدة عامين بـ(120) ألف دولار
  الاتحاد يقدم أزياء المنتخبات الجديدة من (جاكو ) بالمؤتمر الصحفي

   يقدم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خلال فعاليات المؤتمر الصحفي المزمع  عقده بقصر الصداقة عند الساعة الثانية عشر من ظهر غدٍ الاربعاءالأزياء  الجديدة للمنتخبات الوطنية، والتي تسلم الدفعة الأولى فيها من شركة (جاكو)،  وهي أزياء متكاملة للمنتخبات الوطنية، على مستوى الماركات العالمية، وكان  الاتحاد قد تعاقد مع الشركة قبل 6 أشهر، ويمتد العقد لمدة عامين، بقيمة  (120) ألف دولار، لمدة عامين، يتم خلالها التكفل بكل أزياء المنتخبات  الوطنية من تمارين، ومباريات، وسفر، مع معدات كاملة وكل المستلزمات الخاصة  باللاعبين وزي المدربين ..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
عنزة ولو طارت

  â–،  إنتهت قصّة آخر ممثلي السودان في البطولات الافريقية نادي (الهلال)  بإخفاق (متكرر) وليس (جديد) ليصبح الإنجاز الفريد والخجول خلال العام  الحالي للأندية السودانية في بطولتي افريقيا والعرب هو الترتيب (الثالث) في  إحدى المجموعات وكثير من المناكفات والمعايرات هنا وهناك بمغادرة مبكرة  للمريخ وأخرى متأخرة للهلال.
 â–،  لتدور عجلة عواطفنا الجياشة بعبارات  (شكرا ما قصرتوا)، واجتهدتم وما عارف ليك من شعارات عاطفية لا تسد جوع هذه  الجماهير المغلوبة على أمرها ولا تروي ظمأ السنين بعد أن جف جوفها وهى  تبحث عن رشفة إنجاز خارجي.
 â–،  منذ العام (1989) والإشراقة القارّية  الوحيدة في صفحات تاريخ الأندية السودانية التي سطع شعاعها بتوهّج المريخ  بالحصول على كأس الكؤوس الافريقية من أدغال نيجيريا وبعرض بطولي وملحمة  خالدة، منذ العام المذكور وحصيلة أنديتنا مخجلة وكارثية على مستوى البطولات  القارّية والعربية.
 â–،  لا إنجاز في بطولات (العرب) ولا جديد في  بطولات (الأفارقة والعرب) بل إخفاق يليه إخفاق والأسباب عديدة وتراكمية  واسمعوها مني الآن وللتاريخ ووثقوا بتاريخ هذا المقال أن الأندية السودانية  لن تنال أي بطولة افريقية خلال العشرين سنة القادمة وربما أكثر إلا أن  تخلت المنظومة متكاملة عن هذا التخلّف الكروي المتردّي.
 â–،  نلف ونلف ونلف نتأهل إلى المجوعات نصل إلى نصف النهائي نبلغ النهائي ونعود أدراجنا بخفي حنين.
  â–،  حتى الآن لاعب المريخ والهلال قطبا الكرة السودانية (يعاني) و (يفتقر)  لأبسط مهارات الإستلام والتسليم فكرة القدم عندهم ما هى إلا (جري) و  (عنترية) عنقالة ساي.
 â–،  اللاعب السوداني في المقام الأول لا يجد  البنى التحتية الملائمة لإستيعاب موهبته منذ الصغر فيمارس كرة القدم في  الحلة (حافي القدمين) ومن ثم يتطوّر الأمر للدافوري وعندنا (لعبة) هنا  وهناك وبعدها (تعال نسجلك في تيم ناشئين) ويترعرع تدريبياً على يد  (منظراتية) ساي لا يملكون أي أهلية لتأسيس لاعب كرة القدم ونادي ثانية  وأولى وثالثة وزخم نادي ممتاز وشوية (ملايين) وينتهي الطموح باللعب للمريخ  أو الهلال.
 â–،  أكل باسطة بلبن وأضرب بطيخ وما عارف ليك دخن عشان  تعمل (لياقة) وقسماً أن تلك المفاهيم البالية مازالت تسري حتى يومنا هذا  ويكفي أن (باسطة عبد الحميد) بجوار ملاعب رابطة جاميسكا بالثورة الحارة  (20) أغلب روادها (أولاد صغار) بلعبوا في الناشئين وأغلب عباراتهم (نعمل  لياقة لكورة بكرة) !!
 â–،  تخيلوا أن لاعب في هذا العمر يتأسس على أن  (الباسطة باللبن) هى ملاذه لقدرته على الركض الطويل المدى وليس التدريبات  اللياقية وفقاً لأسس علمية.
 â–،  لاعب الناشئين والشباب الآن لا يجد  حتى ملاعب مخضرة لاداء مبارياته الرسمية، لاعب الناشئين والشباب حتى الآن  لا يجد الرعاية الكاملة من مجالس إدارته، لاعب الناشئين والشباب الآن لا  يجد صالات الجيم والسباحة، لاعب الناشئين والشباب الآن لا يجد أي تأسيس على  أيادي خبيرة.
 â–،  صدقوني أن الرياضات السودانية مجتمعة تحتاج إلى  التأسيس من الألف حتى نصل إلى الياء فكل ما نتابعه الآن هو (هرجلة) و  (تخلّف) وإنفاق في الفارغ والدليل أننا لو قمنا بمتابعة ورعاية مواهب مثل  (التش) و (بشّة الصغير) منذ بداية ارتباطهما بكرة القدم وقمنا برعاية مواهب  مثلهم لامتلكنا أندية تهز القارة الافريقية.
 â–،  حتى على صعيد رؤساء  الأندية فالكارثة أكبر وأعظم لأننا لو قمنا بحصر (الدولارات المهدرة) منذ  العام (2000) وحتى العام (2020) لوجدنا الملايين التي كان بإمكانها أن تؤسس  لكرة قدم مبنية على أسس علمية وليس (سمك – لبن – تمر هندي).
 â–،   ولكن الجميع يعمل بلا خطة وينتظر أن يحقق فريقه نتائج على مستوى عالي مع  العلم أن جميع الأندية التي حققت الإنجازات القارية تعمل بنهج منتظم  ومدروس.
 â–،  لأن الأندية الثمانية المتأهلة للدور ربع النهائي في  دوري أبطال افريقيا جميعها حقق بطولة افريقية خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة  وهذا بالتأكيد ليس صدفة وإنما عمل مخطط.
 â–،  ياخي نحن لسه ماسكنا شداد ونفتش كمان لإنجاز قاري بعد (31 سنة).
  â–،  لا نملك ملاعب عليها القيمة، الشباب والناشئين والأولمبي بلا اهتمام  ولا بنى تحتية ملائمة لممارسة اللعبة، إدريين في قمة الجهل الفكري والتخلّف  الكروي، إتحادات عبارة عن (عمم وشالات فقط)، وإتحاد عام عبارة عن  (ديكتاتور زمانه) إذاً لا تحلموا بعالم سعيد.
 â–،  مورينهو يهدي  ليفربول أحلى هدية بإسقاطه السيتي بثنائية ليتّسع الفارق إلى (22 نقطة)،  وليفربول يحوّل طموحه من الفوز بالدوري إلى الإنجاز التاريخي.
 â–،  أقصى الشبيبة المريخ و(تذيل) وقبلها أقصى الميناء التوجولي الهلال و(تذيل) أب سن يضحك على أب سنتين.
  â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: عمي العزيز (الأستاذ) طارق التقي كان كلما فاز  الهلال في مرحلة المجموعات قال (عنزه وإن طارت) وبالمناسبه هو هلالي قح.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احتجاب جديد لبكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني

 منذ انضمام اللاعب إلى ظفار العماني لم يشارك في أيّ مباراة تنافسية مكتفيًا بالظهور في التدريبات.
 
 استبعد المدير الفني لنادي ظفار العماني محمد عبد العظيم اللاعب السوداني  بكري عبد القادر من قائمة فريقه لمباراة اليوم”الثلاثاء” أمام نادي عمان  ضمن إياب دور الثمانية من كأس جلالة السلطان المعظمّ.
 وأعلن نادي ظفار العماني تشكيلته للمباراة دون أنّ يتواجد بكري عبد القادر في القائمة الأساسية والاحتياطي.
 ولم يشارك اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” في أيّ مباراة تنافسية مع ناديه الجديد منذ انتقاله في يناير الماضي.
 
 وفي الثاني والعشرين من يناير الماضي، ضم نادي ظفار العماني اللاعب بكري  عبد القادر إلى صفوفه بعقدٍ لمدة ستة أشهر قادمًا من القوة الجويّة  العراقي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف يعلن عقوبات الهلال السوداني بعد أحداث مباراة الأهلي
القاهرة - محمد البنهاوي




من الأحداث
أعلن  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" العقوبات الموقعة على الهلال السوداني،  عقب أحداث مباراته أمام الأهلي مساء السبت الماضي، في ختام دور المجموعات  والتي انتهت إلى التعادل 1-1 وصعد من خلالها الأهلي للدور ربع النهائي.

وكشف الكاف في بيان رسمي قراراته عقب أحداث المباراة والتي جاءت كالتالي:
- اعتماد النتيجة بتعادل الفريقين 1-1.
- خوض الهلال 4 مباريات فى بطولات الكاف بدون جماهير.
-  توقيع غرامة قدرها 100000 دولار على الهلال، منها 50000 دولار أمريكي مع  وقف التنفيذ، بشرط عدم إدانة النادي وجماهيره بارتكاب واقعة مماثلة في خلال  عام واحد.

- معاقبة مسؤول الهلال حسن محمد صالح بالإيقاف 5 مباريات وتغريمه 10000 دولار.




وكانت  بعض جماهير الفريق السوداني، قد اقتحمت ملعب المباراة في الشوط الثاني،  اعتراضًا على أداء الحكم المغربي رضوان جيد، ما أدى لتوقف اللقاء لمدة 12  دقيقة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي نيالا يفرض التعادل على الأهلي عطبرة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





فرض حي الوادي نيالا، التعادل السلبي على مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة، مساء امس الثلاثاء، في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ولم  ينجح أصحاب الأرض، الأهلي عطبرة، في العودة لسكة الانتصارات على ملعبهم،  رغم غيابهم عنه منذ ديسمبر/كانون أول الماضي، حين فاز الفريق وقتها على  الخرطوم الوطني بهدف دون رد.

في المقابل،  تفوق حي الوادي على الأهلي عطبرة لكنه لم يظهر أي انسجام في الأداء بين  لاعبيه وأهدر بعض الفرص المؤكدة على يد ولاء الدين موسى وطارق لوكا.

وارتفع رصيد حي الوادي نيالا إلى 24 نقطة في الترتيب الثامن، مقابل 10 نقاط في جعبة الأهلي عطبرة في ذيل الترتيب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يختبر قوة آدم.. ومروي يستضيف حي العرب
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تُلعب عصر ومساء اليوم الأربعاء، 3 مباريات ضمن الأسبوع الأول من الدور الثاني، بمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ويحتل الأهلي  مروي المركز الـ13، برصيد 16 نقطة، وهو أول مركز في منطقة الملحق، ويستضيف  عصرا حي العرب بورتسودان، صاحب الترتيب الخامس بـ27 نقطة، والذي كان  الحصان الأسود بالدور الأول.

ويمكن للفوز أن يساعد مروي، للقفز إلى الترتيب الـ11.

بينما فوز حي العرب، سيجعله يضيق الخناق على المريخ الفاشر والأمل، المسيطرين على الترتبين الرابع والثالث المؤهلين للكونفيدرالية.

وفي مدينة كوستي، يخوض الرابطة مباراة صعبة أمام المريخ الفاشر، الطامح للتمثيل القاري الموسم المقبل.




ويحتل أصحاب الأرض المركز الـ14، وهو المركز الثاني في الملحق، برصيد 15 نقطة.

ومساء  غد الثلاثاء بمدينة عطبرة، يخوض الوافد الجديد الفلاح عطبرة، مباراة صعبة  أمام الخرطوم الوطني، الذي يحتل الترتيب التاسع بـ21 نقطة.

وتمثل مباراة الخرطوم الوطني اختبارا حقيقيا، للمدير الفني الجديد للفلاح، صلاح آدم، الذي تولى تدريب الفريق قبل أسبوعين. 

وتبدو مهمة آدم محددة، وهي إنقاذ الفريق الذي يحتل المركز الـ12 برصيد 17 نقطة من الهبوط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يبين حقيقة تقدم الأهلي بشكوى ضد الهلال السوداني


القاهرة - محمد البنهاوي




من أحداث مباراة الهلال والأهلي

كشف  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" حقيقة ما تردد أخيرا بشأن تقدم الأهلي  المصري بشكوى ضد الهلال السوداني، رغم إعلان النادي الأحمر رسميا، أنه لم  يقدم على هذا الأمر.

وقال مصدر بـ "كاف" ل إن لجنة الانضباط لم يصلها أي شكوى من مجلس إدارة الأهلي بشأن أحداث مباراة الفريق الأحمر أمام الهلال السوداني.

وبيّن: "كل ما فعله مسؤولو بعثة الأهلي أن تقدموا فقط باحتجاج لمراقب المباراة قبل مغادرة السودان".

واقتحم  اثنان من جماهير الفريق السوداني، ملعب المباراة في الشوط الثاني،  اعتراضًا على أداء الحكم المغربي رضوان جيد، مما أدى لتوقف المباراة لمدة  12 دقيقة.




وتعادل الأهلي مع الهلال بنتيجة 1-1،  السبت الماضي، في ختام دور المجموعات، ليصعد الأحمر إلى ربع النهائي، بعدما  رفع رصيده إلى 11 نقطة، فيما ودع الهلال البطولة بـ 10 نقاط.

وأعلن الأهلي المصري، في بيان رسمي أمس امتناعه عن التقدم بشكوى ضد الهلال السوداني، حرصًا على العلاقات الطيبة بين الناديين.

وكان حسن أبوجبل، الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة السوداني، قد صرح ل بأن الأهلي تقدم بشكوى ضد الهلال، عكس ما ورد في بيان النادي المصري، أمس الإثنين، قبل أن ينفي مصدر الكاف الأمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي 3-1 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح هلال الجبال بثلاثة اهداف في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
 .
 .
 حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على الهلال الجبال بثلاثة اهداف لهدف في  المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر الثلاثاء بملعب مورتا وذلك في الاسبوع  الاول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية احرزها نمر والعجب والتش  ونال هدف الهلال محمد داؤود ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 38 نقطة منفردا  بالصدارة بفارق ست نقاط عن آخر ملاحقيه
 الشوط الاول
 انطلق قويا من جانب الفريقين وخاصة من اصحاب الارض عبر اللاعبين عوض الناير وطوق لكن دفاع المريخ كان بالمرصاد
 هدف سريع
 احرز المريخ هدفا سريع ناله اللاعب صلاح نمر من عكسية اللاعب السماني في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الاول
 وعقب الهدف شن الهلال طلعات هجومية ابرزها عكسية اللاعب طوق التي حولها نمر لركنية
 اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المرتدة التي لا تخلو من الخطورة وشكل جدار  دفاعي قوي لايقاف هجمات الهلال الخطيرة بقيادة المهاجم محمد داؤود والذي  كاد ان يحرز هدف التعديل من تسديدة قوية تسلمها منجد النيل في الدقيقة 27
 رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة واطلق منها تسديدة قوية مرت لضربة مرمي
 بالمقابل رد الهلال بطلعة خطيرة سدد منها داؤد تسلم الكرة منجد
 تواصلت الاثارة في المباراة وكاد السماني الصاوي ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لكن تسديدته تمر بعيدا
 حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها لتمر الى جانبية
 الهلال عاد الى ممارسة الضغط على المريخ لكن دون جدوي
 رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب طبنجة وارسل عكسية تجد رامي سدد بقوة لكن تمر بعيدة عن المرمي
 هدف التعادل
 في الجزء الاخير الشوط الاولمن نجح اللاعب محمد داؤود في احراز هدف التعادل من ركلة جزاءلينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بهدف لكل
 الشوط الثاني
 في الالثانية 30 احرز اللاعب رمضان عجب هدف المريخ الثاني
 وتواصل اللعب وينطلق التش بهجمة كاد أن يصل سريعا للشباك لكن كرته تمر لحارس المرمي
 ردت اسود الجبال بقوة عبر خالد حماد لكن دفاع المريخ كان بالمرصاد وتمر  الدقائق ويحصل الاحمر على مخالفة نفذها السماني الصاوي ابعدها دفاع الهلال  للوسط
 هدف ثاني
 احرز المريخ الهدف ثاني عبر اللاعب رمضان عجب منح المريخ الافضلية
 عاد المريخ للسيطرة وكاد التش أن يحرز الهدف الثالث لكن تسديدته تمر لضربة مرمي.
 تواصل اللعب سجالا ويقود هلال الجبال طلعة هجومية خطيرة حولها الدفاع لرمية تماس
 وفي الدقيقة 76 قاد المريخ هجمة منظمة انتهت الى حارس الهلال.. يعود  الهلال لاجواء المباراة ويقود له محمد داؤد هجمة ابعدها صلاح نمر الى خارج  الملعب.. اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب السماني ودخول سفيان محمد
 حاول الهلال تعديل النتيجة وقاد له محمد كرن لكن دفاع المريخ ابطل مفعول الهجمة الخطيرة
 الهدف الثالث
 احرز التش هدفا ثالثا كان بمثابة رصاصة الرحمة على الهلال واجرى بعده  المدرب تعديلا بخروج رمضان ودخل امير كمال لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على  الهلال الجبال بثلاث اهداف لهدف











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيناريوهات نارية لقرعة ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
DPA ©




كأس دوري أبطال أفريقيا
يترقب  محبو الساحرة المستديرة في القارة السمراء والجماهير العربية على وجه  الخصوص قرعة الأدوار الإقصائية لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، التي  تقام في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة غدا الأربعاء.

وترفع 6 فرق لواء  الكرة العربية في دور الثمانية للبطولة الأهم والأقوى على مستوى الأندية في  القارة السمراء وهي الأهلي والزمالك المصريين والترجي والنجم الساحلي  التونسيين، والوداد البيضاوي والرجاء البيضاوي المغربيين.

وتستعد  الفرق الـ6 لخوض منافسة شرسة من جانب فريقي تي بي مازيمبي الكونغولي  وماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي، من أجل الاحتفاظ بلقب البطولة التي توجت  بها الكرة العربية في المواسم الثلاثة الأخيرة.

وللمرة الأولى تضم  الأدوار الإقصائية لدوري الأبطال 8 أندية سبق لها التتويج بالبطولة، وهو ما  ينذر بمزيد من الإثارة خلال الأدوار المقبلة للمسابقة.

ويحمل  الأهلي الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد 8 ألقاب، فيما توج  منافسه التقليدي الزمالك باللقب 5 مرات، متساويا مع مازيمبي.

وحصل  الترجي على اللقب 4 مرات من بينها لقبي النسختين الماضيتين، في حين فاز  الرجاء بالبطولة 3 مرات والوداد مرتين، وتوج النجم الساحلي وصن داونز  باللقب مرة واحدة.

وخلال القرعة، سيتم وضع الفرق المتأهلة إلى  مستويين، حيث سيتواجد في المستوى الأول الفرق التي تصدرت مجموعاتها في دور  المجموعات وهي مازيمبي والنجم الساحلي وصن داونز والترجي، فيما يضم المستوى  الثاني الفرق الحاصلة على الوصافة في مجموعاتها، وهي الزمالك والأهلي  والوداد والرجاء.

وسيتم اختيار ناد من المستوى الأول للعب مع آخر من المستوى الثاني، بشرط ألا يكون الفريقان صعدا من نفس المجموعة للأدوار الإقصائية.

وتقام  مباريات الذهاب على ملاعب أندية المستوى الثاني أحد يومي 28 أو 29 فبراير/  شباط الحالي، فيما تجرى لقاءات العودة على ملاعب أندية المستوى الأول أحد  يومى 6 أو 7 مارس/ أذار المقبل.



نهائيات مبكرة 

وربما  تسفر مواجهات دور الثمانية عن نهائيات مبكرة، حيث من المحتمل أن يلتقي  الأهلي مع الترجي ليكررا المواجهة بينهما في نهائي نسخة المسابقة عامي 2012  و2018.

ومن المحتمل أيضا أن يلتقي الترجي مع الوداد في إعادة  لمباراتيهما بنهائي نسختي البطولة عامي 2011 و2019 اللتين حسمهما الفريق  التونسي لصالحه، وكذلك ربما يلتقي الفريق التونسي مع الزمالك ليعيدا  للأذهان أيضا لقائهما في نهائي البطولة عام 1994، الذي فاز به الفريق  الملقب بـ(شيخ الأندية التونسية).

الثأر

وحال  وقوع الأهلي في مواجهة صن داونز، فبخلاف إنها ستعيد للواجهة لقائهما في  دور الثمانية بنسخة البطولة الماضية، الذي أطاح خلاله الفريق الجنوب أفريقي  بنظيره المصري من البطولة بعدما حقق فوزا تاريخيا عليه 1 ـ 5 في مجموع  مباراتي الذهاب والعودة، إلا أنها ستكون أيضا بمثابة إعادة لمواجهتهما في  نهائي المسابقة عام 2001، الذي توج به الفريق الأحمر العريق، عقب فوزه 4 ـ 1  في مجموع المباراتين.

وربما يشهد دور الثمانية مواجهة ثأرية  للزمالك مع صن داونز، الذي حرم الفريق الأبيض من استعادة لقب البطولة  الغائب عنه منذ عام 2002، بعدما تغلب عليه 3 / 1 في نهائي نسخة المسابقة  عام 2016.

وعقب قرعة دور الثمانية سيتم مباشرة إجراء قرعة الدور قبل  النهائي، بين المباريات التي أسفرت عنها مواجهات دور الثمانية، ولن توجد  أي حسابات أو قيود في هذه القرعة، حيث يمكن أن تسفر عن مواجهة فريقين من  دولة واحدة أو تأهلا معا من نفس المجموعة في دور المجموعات.

وسيتم خلال تلك القرعة أيضا تحديد الملعبين اللذين سيستضيفان مباراتي الذهاب ولقائي العودة.

وتقام  مباراتا الذهاب بالدور قبل النهائي أحد يومي الأول أو الثاني من مايو/  أيار القادم، والإياب بعدها بأسبوع، على أن يلعب النهائي يوم 29 من نفس  الشهر، حيث سيقام للمرة الأولى من مباراة واحدة بدلا من إقامتها بنظام  مباراتي الذهاب والعودة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم الذهبي يحييكم 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة من كوتش يامن الزلفاني  شكراً لكم مع كل الحب والاحترام 
   أنا مدين بالكثير من الحب والاحترام المتبادل لجميع أصدقائي واحبابي  وزملائي على جميع ما قدموه لي من دعم ومؤازرة وحب صادق طيلة مسيرتي العملية  كما أخص جميع أصدقائي على صفحتي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) على  وقفتهم في هذا المحيط  الواسع الذي يصنع العلاقات دون سابق ترتيب
  سعيد جداً بكل احبابي وأصدقائي الذين طوقوني بالكثير من الأشياء الجميلة ووقفوا إلى جانبي في جميع القرارات التي اتخذتها..
  جمهور المريخ العظيم في السودان وخارجه لكم كامل الحب على تواجدكم ودعَمكم  لي الذي لم يتوقف حتى بعد مغادرتي وانا مدين لكم بالكثير واسأل الله لكم  ولي دوام التوفيق كما أتمنى ان نرى الأحمر دوماً في المقدمة..
 الحياة تحديات ورحلات واحلام وطموحات ونسأل الله النجاح
 ومن هذا المنطلق اتمنى ان اوفق في رحلتي الجديدة مع النادي العريق شبيبة  القبائل الجزائري الذي أثمن مواقف إدارته وجماهيره واشكرهم علي الاستقبال  والاحترام المتبادل واتمنى ان نقدم عملا محترما يخلد في الذاكره خاصة وأن  النادي الجزائري من الأندية المعروفة على المستوى الافريقي
 لكل الاحباب ساغلق صفحتي في موقع الفيس بوك، تحد جديد ورحلة مختلفة اسأل الله ان اكون فيها على قدر الثقة والطموح.
 شكراً لكم
#المسالمة1908









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم ومهاجم المريخ السابق وهلال كادوقلي حاليا محمد داؤود يعتذر لجماهير  المريخ على احتفاله غير المقصود في مرمي المريخ اليوم في المباراة التي  جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم ويؤكد مدى احترامه وحبه لهذه الجماهير الكبيرة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الخرطوم يتراجع عن قراره بخصوص مشاركة شباب الممتاز والوسيط 

 أصدر مجلس ادارة اتحاد الخرطوم قرارا في اجنماعه يوم امس الغي بموجبه  قراره السابق بعدم مشاركة  شباب الممتاز والوسيط في منافسات الشباب التي  تجمع شباب أندية الدرجة الأولى مع شباب اندية الممتاز والوسيط وكان مجلس  إدارة اتحاد الخرطوم قد اصدر قرار يمنع شباب الممتاز والوسيط من منافساته  وذلك بعد ان أصدر الاتحاد العام قرارا بايلولة تسجيلات الشباب والوسيط  للاتحاد العام وبناء علي تلك الخطوة سحب كل كروت الاعبين من اتحاد الخرطوم  مما دفع اتحاد الخرطوم لاصدار قرار بسحب شباب الممتاز والوسيط من منافسات  الشباب والغاء نتائجهم باعتبار انهم غير منضوين تحت إدارته بعد سحب كروت  لاعبيهم..وتاتي خطوه التراجع من اتحاد الخرطوم بعد مشاورة اندية الدرجة  الاولي وتامينهم علي انهم يجنون الفائده الفنية والجماهيرية من مشاركة شباب  الممتاز والوسيط علي اعتبار ان شباب الهلال والمريخ  ضمن المنافسة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد الكرة يطلق الموقع الإلكتروني رسمياً


  يدعو فريق عمل التطوير بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الاخوة الاعلاميين  العاملين بجميع وسائل الاعلام المختلفة الى اللقاء المقام يوم الخميس عند  الثانية بعد الظهر بقاعة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم للإعلان عن اطلاق الموقع الالكتروني الرسمي للاتحاد بالاضافة الى  تقديم تنوير حول مشروع التحول الرقمي لأعمال الاتحاد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يتعاقد مع فيلود ومنير وآيت غداً
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني رسمياً ، أنه أكمل الاتفاق النهائي مع ثلاثة من المدربين الأجانب، للعمل بالمنتخبات والإدارة الفنية بالاتحاد .

وكان المدربون الثلاثة قد وصلوا السودان الأسبوع الماضي، وقبلوا العرض المالي المقدم لهم من قبل اتحاد الكرة السوداني، تمهيدا للتعاقد معهم رسميا.

وسيتعاقد الاتحاد السوداني مع الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود لتدريب المنتخب الأول إلى جانب الأولمبي، والفرنسي منير لو حباب الجزائري-الفرنسي لمنتخبي الناشئين والشباب .

 والألماني-الجزائري آيت عبدالملك المستقدم للعمل في الإدارة الفنية بالاتحاد محاضرًا.

وقالت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني، إنها أكملت كافة الترتيبات، لإتمام التعاقد الرسمي وتقديم المدربين لوسائل الإعلام، في المؤتمر الصحفي المعلن منتصف نهار اليوم الأربعاء بقاعة الصداقة.

وكشفت لجنة المنتخبات أن رئيسها الدكتور حسن برقو، ونائبه الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة اجتمعا بالمدربين الأجانب الثلاثة، ظهر أمس الثلاثاء، وتمت تكملة الاتفاق معهم على كافة التفاصيل، ليتبقى فقط توقيع العقود .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الفيفا يطالب بالغاء دوري ابطال افريقيا


  اثار السويسري (جياني إفانتينو) رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم " فيفا"  ردود افعال واسعة في افريقيا عقب مقترحاته التي ادلى بها خلال مشاركته في  "ندوة تطوير المسابقات والبنى التحتية في افريقيا" والمقامة بالمغرب للنهوض  بالكرة الافريقية.
 واقترح رئيس الفيفا حزمة من الاصلاحات اهمها الغاء دوري ابطال افريقيا واستبداله بمسابقة تضم" ظ¢ظ " فريقا فقط .
  بجانب تمديد فترة بطولة امم افريقيا لتلعب كل اربعة اعوام بدلا عن عامين اضافة الى اصلاح الملاعب والتحكيم. 
  وتأتي الاقتراحات تزامنا مع انتهاء التعاون بين الاتحاد الدولي والافريقي  الذي استمر لستة اشهر بتعيين ( فاطمة سامورا) مفوضا عاما في الاتحاد  الافريقي بعد ازمة رئيس الاتحاد ( احمد احمد) بخضوعه للتحقيق في شبهات فساد  مالي واعتداءات جنسية.
 واكد البيان الصادر عن الفيفا حول هذا التعاون ان الاصلاح في الكرة الافريقية مستمر بعد تقديم مجموعة من النتائج والتوصيات .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم  قرعه دور ربع النهائي من دوري أبطال إفريقيا في تمام الساعه الـ 7:00  مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة .. في أحد فنادق مدينة 6 أكتوبر .. عبر قناة beIN  الإخبارية










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات في الممتاز الليلة ..
 .
 تتواصل مباريات الاسبوع الاول للدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بثلاث مباريات عصر ومساء اليوم بمدن كريمة وكوستي وعطبرة.
  ونبدأ بمدينة كريمة التي تحتضن لقاء الاهلي مروي وضيفه حي العرب عند  الساعة الثالثة والنصف علي ارضية ملعب المدينة الرياضية ولاصحاب الارض  الاهلي مروي 17 نقطة في المركز الـ12 ويبحث عن الفوز للتقدم للمنطقة  الدافئة،  اما الضيوف فريق حي العرب بورتسودان فله 27 نقطة في المركز  الخامس ويسعي لتحقيق الفوز ومواصلة تقدمه نحو المراكز الصدارية.
  وبمدينة كوستي يحل فريق مريخ الفاشر ضيفا علي الرابطة كوستي عند الساعة  الثالثة والنصف بإستاد مدينة كوستي يدخل صاحب الدار فريق الرابطة المواجهة  وهو في المركز الـ14 برصيد 17 نقطه ويبحث عن الفوز للابتعاد من منطقة  الخطر،  اما مريخ الفاشر فيحتل المركز الرابع برصيد 27 نقطة ويبحث عن الفوز  ومواصلة التقدم نحو الصدارة. 
  اما اللقاء الثالث سيكون مسرحة ملعب  إستاد عطبرة عند الساعة السادسة والنصف حينما يستقبل الفلاح عطبرة ضيفه  الخرطوم الوطني في مباراة قوية يدخلها اصحاب الضيافة وهم في المركز الـ12  برصيد 17 نقطة ويعملون لتحقيق الفوز والدخول نحو مراكز الآمان،  اما الضيوف  فريق الخرطوم الوطني يدخل المباراة وهو في المركز الـ9 برصيد 21 نقطة  ويسعون للفوز للحاق بفرق المقدمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 قبل فوات الأوان
  *نجح المريخ بالأمس في تحقيق الفوز على هلال كادوقلى وكسر حاجز البدايات  عبر مباراة تأرجح الأداء فيها ما بين الإجادة والإخفاق وتحقق المطلوب في  نهاية الامر وعاد الأحمر متأبطا الثلاث نقاط كاملة.
 *وضح تماماً من  خلال مباراة الامس واخر مباريات الفريق في الدورة الأولى للممتاز معاناة  فريق المريخ (في الجانب الفني) والغياب الواضح للمسة التدريبية في أداء  الفريق الذى كانت ومازالت العشوائية مسيطرة عليه
 *لا اريد ان اثقل  على كاهل الجهاز الفني للمريخ لإيماني التام ان من يقودون الفريق فنياً في  الوقت الحالي لا يملكون اكثر مما قدموه للفريق وتجاربهم السابقة قبل قيادة  المريخ لا تشفع لهم باي حال من الأحوال لتولى منصب قيادة الدفة الفنية  للأحمر
 *يجب ان يقتنع الجهاز الفني للمريخ ان (الصراخ) فى اللاعبين  على طريقة دوري الدرجات الصغرى لا يُمكن ان يصنع التمييز الفنى باى حال من  الاحوال
 *كذلك فإن (الهرجلة) التى تشهدها دكة المريخ والضجيج الكثيف الصادر منها يؤكد على حقيقة الفوضى التى تضرب بقوة وسط الفريق
  *بالامس نافس (صراخ دكة المريخ) معلق المباراة وكل فرد من افراد دكة  البدلاء يقدم توجيهات حسب ما يراه مناسباً للاعبين.ورصدت الكاميرا الثنائى  جمال ابوعنجة والضو قدم الخير يقدمون التوجيهات للاعبين بشكل منفرد مما  يؤثر بشكل كبير على تركيز اللاعبين
 *كل هذا يمكن تجاوزه وإعادة  الإنضباط لدكة البدلاء من جديد.ولكن من سيصلح الشان الفنى للاحمر؟ وهل  الجهاز الفني الحالي للمريخ قادر على تحقيق طموحات الانصار والمحافظة على  اللقب المحلى وتجهيز الفريق للمنافسة الافريقية الموسم القادم؟
 * هل  يستطيع جمال ابوعنجة ومن معه الاستفادة من الخامات الممتازة التى تتواجد  فى كشوفات المريخ حالياً ؟ هل يستطيع الجهاز الفنى الحالى تفجير طاقات  الشباب وتقديم تشكيلة نموذجية تستطيع تحقيق المطلوب للنادى؟
 *إذا  نظرنا من باب العاطفة فهنالك من يتحدث عن جمال ابوعنجة ابن النادي والمساهم  بصورة كبيرة فى تحقيق إنجاز مانديلا وغيرها من العبارات المنمقة و  العاطفية التى لا مكان لها من الإعراب فى عالم كرة القدم
 *فما تحقق  من إنجاز على يد الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة وبقية كوكبة مانديلا قلادة شرف فى  جيد كل عاشق متبتل فى محراب  الزعيم .وسنظل فخورين جداً بهذا الانجاز ما  دام لنا قلب ينبض
 *لكن حتى نحلم ونتمنى تكرار إنجاز جيل مانديلا.  فلابد من الإبتعاد عن العاطفة تماماً والبحث عن مصلحة النادي التى تقتضى  ضرورة التعاقد مع جهاز فنى مقتدر ومتكامل يستطيع ان يجهز الفريق للتنافس  الافريقي المنتظر فى الموسم القادم
 * اما التمسك بالجهاز الفني  الحالي من واقع نظرة عاطفية بحته. سيعجل بجلوسنا على رصيف الإنتظار  افريقياً ومنذ وقت مبكر كما حدث خلال المواسم الماضية والتى تسببت الفوضى  والمجاملات فى ضياع احلام الجماهير فى التنافس الافريقى مبكراً
  *المريخ فى حاجه لجهاز فنى اجنبى مقتدر يتابع الفريق منذ الان ويرصد كل ما  يتعلق بالفريق ومتطلبات المرحلة المقبلة حتى يدخل الموسم القادم بفكرة  كاملة عن اللاعبين ويستطيع توجية طاقات وإمكانيات اللاعب حسب ما تقتضيه  الحاجه بدلاً من التجريب في المنافسة الافريقية
 *واعلم تمام العلم  ان إنتظار المجلس الحالى من اجل التعاقد مع جهاز فنى مقتدر هو اشبه بانتظار  اهل الهلال لتحقيق بطولة خارجية لان فاقد الشئ لا يُعطيه
 * لذلك  لابد لاهل المريخ وروابط الخارج تحديداً إلتقاط قفاز المبادرة والعمل على  التكفل بقيمة التعاقد مع جهاز فنى مقتدر يستطيع ان يقدم الفائدة المرجوه  للفريق وهذا الامر يجب ان يكون من اجل مصلحة النادى فى المقام الاول لان  مجلس الإدارة الحالى إذا إستمر اليوم فإنه سيغادر غداً لا محالة وفى نهاية  المطاف فإن مصلحة النادي هى الهم الاكبر للجميع
 *وثقتى كبيرة فى  عشاق الاحمر بدول المهجر لتقدم الصفوف وإعلان التكفل بالتعاقد مع جهاز فنى  متكامل يستطيع ان يضع بصمته ويجهز الفريق للتنافس الافريقي المنتظر بدلاً  من الإعتماد على (القدر) فى تحديد مصير المريخ في الموسم القادم
 *  هى امنيات يُمكن ان تتحقق بقليل من التماسك وتقديم مصلحة النادى على اى شئ  اخر ومن اجل رؤية الاحمر فى مكانة الطبيعى منافساً لاندية القارة على  العودة من جديد لحصد الذهب
 اخر الكلام
 هل من امل؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللقاء القادم للمريخ سيكون امام الأهلي شندي يوم الأحد القادم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعرف علي التفاصيل.. محمد عبد الرحمن غاضب من مدربه ناديه الجزائري 
#ووااوواا
استبعد المدرب التونسي معز بوعكاز المدير الفني لفريق أهلي برج بوعريريج المهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن عن قائمة الـ)18( لاعباً التي اختارها لفريقه لمواجهة شباب بلوزداد أمس، في الجولة الأولى للدورة الثانية من الدوري الجزائري والتي خسرها برباعية نظيفة. 

وبرر المدرب التونسي قراره بنقص الجاهزية البدنية للغربال بالنظر لابتعاده لقرابة العشرة أشهر عن اللعب التنافسي..لكن اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن ابدي غضبه من عدم الاختيار في أول مباراة بعد قيده في كشوفات الفريق.

*

----------

